# Green Tripe and Liver?



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I put the dogs back on raw as I got tired of having to buy 2-3 or more different kibbles. Joey had constant diarrhea, dry coat and started getting ear infections. So they have been back on all raw for about a month. I still need to get a freezer eventually, but with creative packing, I can get about 10-14 days worth of food in my freezer. 

My friend from the petstore just messaged me on some prices for green tripe which I've never fed as I never had a local place to get it. She can order from Blue Ridge beef. 

So how much tripe is ok to feed? I was figuring ordering like maybe 15-20lbs a month to start off with as I'm trying to keep the prices down and it would be the most expensive thing I am feeding. To feed all my dogs I need approximately 190lbs of food a month. 

Also liver, Casper has never liked liver. He will not eat it raw unless I run it through the food processor and mix it with ground beef and a can of mackeral to mask it. He will eat is sometimes lightly cooked. He will eat raw spleen and kidney though. So any other suggestions for getting him to eat liver? Shoving it down his throat will not work, he will puke to get it back up. 

Also for my brachycephalic breeds, is is ok for chicken to be the only source of bone? They can not eat whole pieces and chicken is the only bone I can cut up, so I chop up chicken backs and then add beef/pork/fish etc for the muscle meat portion. I give them pork necks and beef bones to chew on and they may comsume some bone, but they mainly just strip the meat/fat off.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Liver is really important to feed, what protein source of liver have you tried? I know mine would never touch chicken but after the initial mostly frozen liver they now eat it with no problem.

Tripe is great to feed with all the extra goodies added in, you can start with just a little dab to get their gut used to it and then feed it how you like. I know some people will feed it as a meal and some who add in just a little to every meal


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Beef, pork, chicken and turkey livers. He will not touch any raw liver. I've tried from completely thawed to frozen. He just ate pork liver seared in the frying pan. It was still a bit raw in the middle. He has been this way since I got him as a puppy and he is 9 yrs old now so not really anything new, just still annoying. He eats mainly pork/beef as protein as he has issue with chicken. He couldn't have chicken in kibble form at all and raw chicken still causes some issue for him. He will eat beef spleen and beef kidney just fine.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Then I would just continue to sear it for him and do less and less each time, this is a better option or you can just force it. Glad you can't feed chicken since there is so much crap in the feed they are fed. I don't feed chicken either until find completely pastured chickens that aren't fed corn or soy.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I do feed chicken- just not to Casper. The other 5 dogs eat mostly chicken as it is cheap and they do well on it. Ronon prefers chicken quarters over any other food in the entire world. I've been getting some huge meaty chicken quarters the fat/skin on them has helped Joey fill out. I may have to cut him back a little, he weighed 79.2lbs at the vet this morning. But he was doing poorly on kibble- constant digestive issues and he was so boney. But he is at a decent weight now, but doesn't need to go any higher. 

Joey- 13 months old


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

for the brachy dogs, i'd continue with the bones that will strip off the meat. and if they have problems, as my bubba pug does, feed a ground from blue ridge. they have good stuff and it has liver in it....which solves all issues.

i give my brachy lamb bones, pork necks, emu necks....and others....for teeth cleaning, but grounds are his meal....and that way he can have variety...

tripe cannot replace liver but tripe i feel, is important. i use it as a probiotic...a table spoon or two with meals serves them well.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks. 

My Boston almost died last year eating a chicken back so I have to watch what I give them. My Frenchie has little to no teeth. He was from a puppy mill and he chewed his skin constantly and his teeth he does have are worn down to the gumline. He is a gulper too and will swallow anything he can and then puke it back up. Which concerns me b/c I had a dog bloat and torsion from swallowing a piece of lamb neck. So he only gets really big pieces he can not swallow.

I am waiting to hear back on the prices some of the ground foods from Blue Ridge. Right now I chop up the chicken backs and then add ground meat and organs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i know the feeling well, about brachy dogs and gulpers to boot. they bite food off and simply don't engage teeth.....that wide mouth and narrow trachea....well, bubba's lovely but silly and simply tries to swallow things whole. his last drama queen incident was enough to make me re think grounds. this is why bubba gets pork necks and long lamb bones and bison necks and emu necks and backs....things like that . he cannot eat the bone, but it cleans his teeth and he eats ground. i no longer worry about him falling over doing a swan lake die.....nor do i have to keep tongs and a wooden spoon nearby for when he does do what he does. 


he only eats 5 ounces a day and i belong to a co op.....you're in florida. if you are on facebook, there is a miami co op there who goes to great lengths to provide good product. and i recommend blue ridge as many dog friends use them.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Miami is over 200 miles from me which sucks as their co op looks really good. 

Jack really scared me last year. He was fell over, legs stuck out and jerking, his gums were blue. I was able to hold him upside down and shake him dislodging the chicken back. It maybe took just seconds, but I was upset long afterwards! They both really like raw though. Jack is smaller, but he is very active. They each eat about 1/2 lb a day.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I used to feed whole bone meals like chicken and rabbit to my brachy piglets. But, after several incidents of them just taking gulps of huge chunks and almost choking I stopped. I feed ground for bone in meals, and I can also cut up chicken necks and drumsticks into small pieces. Then for rec bones they get lamb shanks/legs and pork ribs. And with grounds they can have different varieties of bones like turkey, chicken, pheasant, quail and rabbit. 

Ruby HATES organs. I feed liver only when frozen because she hates the texture of thawed liver, and I can only feed half an ounce each day, she will not eat a full weeks serving. I tried several times but she couldn't keep it down, she would barf within minutes of eating. Luckily, Oscar is my little vacuum cleaner, he happily eats any organs offered to him  

And tripe is awesome! My two go crazy for it. And when I run out of tripe I notice it. Because tripe makes their coats buttery soft, and I find it does help with shedding. Tripe is a great topper for every meal  masks the smell of organs too.


----------



## Pix01 (Nov 10, 2012)

When I first started my girls on raw I was so nervous about feeding bone. They are fast eaters and inhale their food. I started with ground, bone in meats. There is a great store about an hour from here and they are very helpful and have a large variety of ground with bone. I felt comfortable knowing they were getting different protein sources and all the nutrients necessary. They eat whole parts now, chicken, rabbit, goat and other fowl etc. But I really appreciated the ground. My friend has 2 frenchies that she feeds cut up chicken necks too. That's the only bone I believe she feeds whole due to choking. They swallow whole too and will vomit it back up. She does addsome mixes of other grounds with bone to get a variety. 

I love to feed tripe and liver. My girls will eat chicken liver but I mix the pork, bison and beef liver in other things to buffer the taste. Lol. I haven't fed tripe in a few weeks but I had been feeding it for one meal a week. They love it, but I wear gloves because I can't stand the smell and can't seem to wash it off my hands  Ive heard a lot of great things about tripe and will resume the weekly schedule tomorrow. I just bought a tripe and chicken blend and am picking it up Wednesday. Curious how it will smell.

Sorry your guy had such a scare. That's so terrifying. I'm glad he's ok.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I just ordered from BRB last month, a PA distributor started delivering here... I like them, the dogs see also, and their prices are reasonable, I like that they have quail, and venison pretty cheap. their natural mix has tripe, and liver in it.
I don't know if top Quality Dog Food delivers to your area but they are very reasonable as well, they have ground and other boneless cuts.
we just got a new company that is going to deliver here Pawfectly Raw, her prices are very reasonable too, they say they are expanding but I do not know how far.


This price list is from the dealer for us, prices may be different... CT is very expensive




Products 

2lb Chubs 

30lb case of 2lb Chubs 

5lb Chubs 

30lb case of 5lb Chubs 


Kitten Grind 

$3.60 

$54.00 a case for 2lb

$8.50

(Can get in if ordered a month in advance) 

$51.00 a case for 5lb

(Can get in if ordered a month in advance) 


Kitten Mix 

$3.80 

$57.00 

N/A 

N/A 


Chicken/Bone 

$3.10 

$46.50 case 2lb

$7.25

(Can get in if ordered a month in advance) 

$43.50 case 5lb

(Can get in if ordered a month in advance) 


Turkey/Bone 

$3.50 

$52.50 

N/A 

N/A 


Quail/Bone 

$3.20 

$48.00 case 2lb

N/A 

N/A 


Duck 

$3.70 

$55.50 2lb case

N/A 

N/A 


Beef for Dogs (Lean Beef) 

$3.20 

$48.00 2lb case

$7.50 

$45.00 5lb case


Natural Mix 

$3.40 

$51.00 

$8.00 

$48.00 


Puppy Mix 

$3.60 

$54.00 

N/A 

N/A 


Breeder Choice 

$3.10 

$46.50 

$7.25 

$43.50 


Green Tripe 

$3.10 

$46.50 

$7.25

(Can get in if ordered a month in advance) 

$43.50

(Can get in if ordered a month in advance) 


Beef/Bone 

$3.40 

$51.00 

N/A 

N/A 


Venison/Bone 

$3.20 

$48.00 

N/A 

N/A 


Bones 

5lb Bags 

30lb case of 6-5lb bags 






Shank Bones 

$8.25 

$49.50 

(Can get in if ordered a month in advance) 

N/A 

N/A 


Meaty Bones 

$6.25 

$37.50

(Can get in if ordered a month in advance) 

N/A 

N/A 


Knuckle Bones 

$6.25 

$37.50

(Can get in if ordered a month in advance) 

N/A 

N/A


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i know the feeling...the dogs you and i have are such foodies, they think they can swallow without engaging some teeth action....mine did what yours did and just fell over.

i am not nervous about feeding bone....i give him emu necks and lamb necks and pork necks....even calf ribs, although i watch him like a hawk. 

i went to ground, becuase he has even choked on little tiny pieces....he choked on a bit of a 22 pound turkey. there simply is no win with this dog.

so ground it is. no biggie. and blue ridge has a fine rep.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

These little flat faces are foodies. Rocky is totally obsessed with food. We went to a party at a doggie boutique and Rocky was sitting in the chair and someone wanted a picture of him and they shook a bag of treats and boom, he was after them. He ran around like a Hoover all over the entire store eating any crumb anybody dropped on the ground. He eats literally anything that doesn't eat him first. A few years ago I got a deer carcass and allowed the dogs to take turns with it and Rocky climbed inside the rib cage and ate the deer from the inside out! 

But he is going to have to have ground for his daily meals. I got a lot of misc. pork chops in a big bag for 99cent/lb at the butcher and most of them are all meat. So I cut them up in bite size pieces like I would for me. He still choked on them and puked them back up. I had cut them into slivers and feed one at a time.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

riddick4811 said:


> These little flat faces are foodies. Rocky is totally obsessed with food. We went to a party at a doggie boutique and Rocky was sitting in the chair and someone wanted a picture of him and they shook a bag of treats and boom, he was after them. He ran around like a Hoover all over the entire store eating any crumb anybody dropped on the ground. He eats literally anything that doesn't eat him first. A few years ago I got a deer carcass and allowed the dogs to take turns with it and Rocky climbed inside the rib cage and ate the deer from the inside out!
> 
> But he is going to have to have ground for his daily meals. I got a lot of misc. pork chops in a big bag for 99cent/lb at the butcher and most of them are all meat. So I cut them up in bite size pieces like I would for me. He still choked on them and puked them back up. I had cut them into slivers and feed one at a time.


oh, definitely agree. bubba's never met a food he didn't like. doesn't have any soft palate issues nor is his palate elongated. no rhyme nor reason other than he is a stupid eater. except fish. fish he breaks up and actually does it right. but to me, it's not worth it....i get lots of grinds and plenty of variety and i sleep at night.


----------

